# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  مشکل عدم راست چین شدن کامل فارسی در report viewer

## m0rteza

سلام 
در report viewer 
عبارت 
1- نام خانوادگی : 
بصورت 
: نام خانوادگی 1- 
نمایش پیدا میکنه . برای حل این مشکل باید چه کاری انجام بدم؟ همه ویژگی ها رو هم راست به چپ میکنم تاثیر نداره

ممنون

----------


## Saied System

منم شدیدا این مشکل را دارم.  مخصوصا وقتی تاریخ استفاده میکنم.

----------


## afsharm

کاراکتر یونیکد RIGHT-TO-LEFT EMBEDDING که کدش برابر U+202B هستش را اول متن بگذار. مثلا من در متن پایین این کاراکتر نامرئی را بین هر دو عدد اضافه کرده‌ام. این کاراکتر در استاندارد صفحه کلید ۹۱۴۷ روی کلید alt سمت راست و کلید ] قرار دارد.

۱‫۲‫۳‫۴

----------


## usef1370

> کاراکتر یونیکد RIGHT-TO-LEFT EMBEDDING که کدش برابر U+202B هستش را اول متن بگذار. مثلا من در متن پایین این کاراکتر نامرئی را بین هر دو عدد اضافه کرده‌ام. این کاراکتر در استاندارد صفحه کلید ۹۱۴۷ روی کلید alt سمت راست و کلید ] قرار دارد.
> 
> ۱‫۲‫۳‫۴


 سلام میشه کمی بیشتر راهنمایی کنید
چون من هر کاری انجام میدم درست نمیشه

----------

